# Can Graco Snugride 32 Infant Seat Be Installed W/out Base?



## kalishea (Nov 4, 2007)

Can Graco Snugride 32 Infant Seat be installed w/out Base?

Just got mine, instructions say yes, but a friend told me all seats need a base to be safe? Just want to clarify.


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hope not to get flamed for this, but yes, in the instructions there is a way to install these seats without a base. I forgot why we used that feature, but occasionally it came in handy. It was something about using the seatbelt tucked under the slits in the top of the seat. DH is the master, but I'm not sure how it worked.

You can get the seat fairly secure, but I wouldn't like it as a long term solution. More side to side movement than I liked.


----------



## kalishea (Nov 4, 2007)

Gena 22- (You better not get flamed, it was a simple question) I am planning on getting a 2nd base, but I knew I read in the manual that it was possible to install it without one. (Then I starting doubtly myself when my friend told me otherwise.) I was thinking about this in more of an emergency situation... and just wanted to be clear.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

as long as you install in correctly, its fine. the base is just "better" because since its not being installed over and over, there is less room for error, you know? as long as you take the time to do it right, and not just slap it in the car, its fine

until i had my own son, id never actually used a base, and i had kids all the time.


----------



## npl (Nov 29, 2008)

I used mine without the base when we needed to ride in a taxi, or when we were travelling and took the carseat on the plane, but couldn't fit the base in the suitcase! With practice, you can do it pretty quickly and still get a good, tight, fit (taxi drivers are not known for being patient while you install the car seat, but I would just take my time and politely let them know I was almost done!).


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *npl* 
I used mine without the base when we needed to ride in a taxi, or when we were travelling and took the carseat on the plane, but couldn't fit the base in the suitcase! With practice, you can do it pretty quickly and still get a good, tight, fit (taxi drivers are not known for being patient while you install the car seat, but I would just take my time and politely let them know I was almost done!).

Me too. It was nice to use on the plane too, when we were lucky enough to have a free seat next to us.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

With my oldest, we never used the base, the base on that thing SUCKED ok the whole seat sucked and now what i know and what we have out is so m uch better!! the base would not install in our cars back then! anyway you can get a great install with out a base then its just as safe as a great install with a base


----------



## PNCTink (Jan 12, 2009)

We didn't use the base in DH's car and it was fine. Sometimes I felt like it was more secure.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

We don't use the base (have the safeseat- the last model name) because my DH uses our SUV to haul packages to the PO daily and needs to put the seats down when we aren't in the car. My ped who is also certified in carseat "stuff" said its ok!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Can you do both?


----------



## Giraffe (Feb 13, 2009)

We leave the base in our only vehicle which I drive to work. DF is home with the kids, but occasionally goes out somewhere with his dad or could go someplace with my sister. For those rare occassions he can install it without the base. We have a spare seat in the closet for our toddler too.


----------

